# British TV Soaps & comedy set in Spain, Benidorm, etc



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*What are Expats views of British TV Soaps & comedy set in Spain ?*

Whether you love them or hate them - what are Expats views on the
many British TV soaps and comedy series's set in Spain and whether any
of the Tourist or Expat characters in these soaps, are in anyway true
to life or mere caricatures ?

So from Duty Free to BBC's 1980's Eldorado to ITV's very own Benidorm - now in it's
8th season with Part1 of a new series on ITV1 tonight at 9pm!!
What are your views on British TV Soap & comedy set in Spain and do you tune in regularly
to watch any of it ??


ITV - Yorkshire TV's - Duty Free comedy


Eldorado - the BBC Soap set in Spain during the 1980's


Benidorm - the ITV1 Comedy series set in Spain

Quote:

Benidorm - The series features an ensemble cast of holiday makers and staff at the Solana
all-inclusive hotel in Benidorm, Spain.

The show first aired on 1 February 2007. Critically acclaimed, Benidorm has received two
National Television Awards and nominations at the British Comedy Awards and BAFTAs
and is now enjoying it's eighth series this year.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The best ever comedy set in Spain was 'Carry On Abroad' with Joan Sims, Sid James, Barbara Windsor and the usual crew. 
Set in the resort of Els Bels.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I liked the first couple of series of Benidorm but it has gone on far too long and isn't really funny any more. A lot of the best characters aren't in the later series. It happens with a lot of programmes, they should quit whilst they're ahead.

I didn't watch any of the others mentioned.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't watch any soaps these days, regardless of where they are set. I think the last one I was really addicted to was Brookside, which must have been in the '80s. We all had a crush on Barry Grant! I've got nothing against them, there but they are on too often and you end up arranging your day around them. 

I do listen to the Archers Omnibus on Sunday mornings, but I can do other things while it's on.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I love Benidorm , there some some really great one liners on the show , for me it is just a fun show that makes me laugh and no more than that .


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't watch any soaps these days, regardless of where they are set. I think the last one I was really addicted to was Brookside, which must have been in the '80s. We all had a crush on Barry Grant! I've got nothing against them, there but they are on too often and you end up arranging your day around them.
> 
> I do listen to the Archers Omnibus on Sunday mornings, but I can do other things while it's on.


Nobody has to arrange their day around a series nowadays though, do they?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> We all had a crush on Barry Grant!


 Nnnnooooo, Terry Sullivan!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> I love Benidorm , there some some really great one liners on the show , for me it is just a fun show that makes me laugh and no more than that .


On another thread someone mentioned Sticky Vicky as being real. I've just Googled it and apparently she is! :scared::yuck::scared:


How disgusting is that!:wacko::yuck::wacko:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> On another thread someone mentioned Sticky Vicky as being real. I've just Googled it and apparently she is! :scared::yuck::scared:
> 
> 
> How disgusting is that!:wacko::yuck::wacko:


 According to a friend of mine, she has now retired and her daughter has taken over??????? Equally as gross lol

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> According to a friend of mine, she has now retired and her daughter has taken over??????? Equally as gross lol
> 
> Jo xxx


Snob


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> On another thread someone mentioned Sticky Vicky as being real. I've just Googled it and apparently she is! :scared::yuck::scared:
> 
> 
> How disgusting is that!:wacko::yuck::wacko:


Yes most definitely real , I have friends who have been to the show !


----------

